# Feature Request: 480i output on component video, for DVD recorders



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

There is already supposed to be an outstanding feature request for this. I searched, but I just could not find the post.

I just got the new Sony RDR-HX900 DVD Recorder, and I'd love to be able to use its component video inputs. But like other high-end DVD recorders, the Sony only accepts 480i.

The DVR-921 does not seem capable of putting a 480i signal on its component output. The HD TiVo, which competes with the DVR-921 _can_ output 480i on component.

Both the LG LST-4200A HD receiver and the $200 USDTV receiver can output 480i via component, so why not the DVR-921?

Is this a permanent hardware restriction? Does ANY Dish HDTV receiver output 480i via component? Does Dish undestand why some of us really want it?

In the mean time, I've used the 921's S-Video output to create very high quality DVDs from HD content. A 42 minute widescreen show (Star Trek: Enterprise, with commercials edited out) got compressed at very high quality down to about 3.0 GB on DVD, and it looks great. No, it's not DVHS but it's very good.

Now if only the DVR-921 could output 480i on component ... should I give up all hope?


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Even better, I wish the 921 has just a 'native' output to send the input format out the component cables to TVs that can support all format types. I know some TVs don't, but mine does, and I would prefer that my TV does the conversions to its native 720p resolution instead of the 921.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Agreed; I am all for having the "native signal passthrough", where the output type is whatever the input signal type is without any signal processing or additional conversion. This gives the best picture quality on many fixed-pixel ("digital") TV sets, so should definitely be an option.

I've been asking for this for nearly a year, though, and it sounds like it's either not possible with the hardware, or not on the 921 feature roadmap, so...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I am all for having the "native signal passthrough", where the output type is whatever the input signal type is without any signal processing or additional conversion._

Better yet:

Back when the 921 was still in its infancy and only beta testers had it, I proposed that there be a preference where you could specify a simple mapping:

*If signal is X, convert it to Y.*

This would not seem to be very hard upgrade software wise, but as yet I've not seen anyone implement it. Simply have the four or so choices menu choices: 1080I, 720P, 480P, 480I, with each having a corresponding setting for a simular resolution. Then a simple check of how the output is supposed to be converted is done in the software. I would think such a check is already done somewhere in the code, since you can choose what output you do. Making this choice dynamic would greatly increase the value of this receiver! This would allow for native signal passthrough as well, as you could just set all the conversions to the same resolution as what comes in.

Thus on sets like mine, I can choose to have all 480I converted to 480P, and 720 converted to 1080I. Thus all signals will be optimumly output on my TV without the need for me ever having to change resolutions.


----------

